# D-BOX Technologies (DBO.TO)



## yask72 (Mar 11, 2012)

My apologies if this thread already exists, but I could not find a D-BOX thread. 

I was wondering what everyone thought of D-BOX? They seem to be on a high growth path and their recent China announcements have me excited, but coverage on them is very limited.

I have personally used D-BOX on 2 occasions and my opinion on the technology and its longevity is mixed. Some of my friends on the other hand absolutely love it and are willing to pay the premium for D-BOX seats. Has anyone made an investment decision on their own personal opinion of the product? 

My gut is telling me its a fad, but as mentioned my friends swear by it. I see the potential if the majority of the population are in my friends' camp, and the recent China news make for some exciting growth opportunities.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I would go with your gut feel. If you don't like the product, don't buy the company, especially for something discretionary like this. Even worse, it's really a discretionary-within-a-discretionary category - not just movies, which people don't have to go to, but a special/annoying discretionary option within the movie. Plus, the stock has already nearly tripled, so a lot of easy money has been made and growth priced in.


----------



## hollyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

Based on the P/BV, P/S, DBO.TO seems undervalued. In the technical perspective, bullish cross in Stochastic oscillator and RSI is trading near to 42.39 level with positive bias.


----------

